# Man posing as ridesharing driver raped at least 7 women, police allege



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-serial-rapist-rideshare-20180227-story.html

A Santa Clarita man who pretended to be a rideshare driver has been charged with raping seven women in a span of 15 months, and authorities suspect he may have attacked others, authorities said Tuesday.

Nicolas Morales, 44, was arrested Friday by Alhambra police. He is accused of raping and sexually assaulting seven women in areas throughout Los Angeles County, including Alhambra, Beverly Hills and West Hollywood, between October 2016 and January 2018, prosecutors revealed Tuesday.

Morales is charged with 27 felony counts related to the attacks. Officials say he lured women into his vehicle and then attacked them while using a knife.

In May 2017, the LAPD appealed to the public for help in identifying a fake rideshare driver who sexually assaulted a woman after he picked her up outside a Hollywood club on Jan. 7, 2017. That attack is among the crimes Morales has been charged with.

LAPD detectives at the time said the woman got into the man's car because she believed it was the Uber car she ordered. The driver took the woman to a secluded location and sexually assaulted her. Detectives seeking leads released a police sketch created with the victim's help and said the suspect drove a four-door sedan.

Morales faces nine counts of forcible oral copulation, six counts of rape, five counts of sodomy by use of force and four counts of sexual penetration by foreign object. He also faces one count each of assault with intent to commit a felony, attempted sodomy by use of force and attempted kidnapping to commit another crime.

If convicted on all charges, Morales could face up to 300 years in prison. He is scheduled to appear in an Alhambra courtroom Tuesday, where prosecutors are asking that he be held on $10.3-million bail.

Morales was taken into custody following a multi-agency investigation by the Alhambra and Los Angeles police departments and the Los Angeles County Sheriff's Department.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ant-Man said:


> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-serial-rapist-rideshare-20180227-story.html
> 
> A Santa Clarita man who pretended to be a rideshare driver has been charged with raping seven women in a span of 15 months, and authorities suspect he may have attacked others, authorities said Tuesday.
> 
> ...


SERIAL RAPIST.

BYE BYE FOR LIFE.



Ant-Man said:


> http://www.latimes.com/local/lanow/la-me-serial-rapist-rideshare-20180227-story.html
> 
> A Santa Clarita man who pretended to be a rideshare driver has been charged with raping seven women in a span of 15 months, and authorities suspect he may have attacked others, authorities said Tuesday.
> 
> ...


Someone " posing " as a police officer should have picked him up.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

I tell all my younger and/or so very unaware pax to make sure the driver and car match what's on your app.

Doesn't fully protect anybody but there are too many of these 'I thought they were my driver' stories ending badly.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MHR said:


> I tell all my younger and/or so very unaware pax to make sure the driver and car match what's on your app.
> 
> Doesn't fully protect anybody but there are too many of these 'I thought they were my driver' stories ending badly.


Guy got away with it over a span of 3 years.

Probably every crime Reported
Is matched by at Least 1 Not reported !


----------



## Ant-Man (Nov 22, 2017)

I'm thinking that so much shit happening attached to Uber drivers lately that we may be getting profiled.

LAPD pulled me over not to long ago in Downtown late night/early morning on what was supposed to be a headlight fix it ticket. I have a pretty common name so a ton of warrants popped up, which has happened before, so I just explained that and that I've haven't even gotten a traffic ticket since my early 20's. Everything was cool and I was about to be sent on my way when the second officer asked why I had 2 phones. I answered and they asked if I drove Lyft also and as I was about to answer, the first officer asked me to get out of the car. He proceeded to detain me and escort me to the station in cuffs so that they could verify that those warrants were not for me. They did, even calling specific jurisdictions in some cases. I was released, of course, without an apology unless not writing me that fix it ticket was my apology.

My point? Everything was fine till I informed them I was an Uber driver. That honesty cost me several hours of my time cuffed to a bench.

And you know what Jacob Jabroni says: No one looks good in cuffs (unless you're into that sorta thing!)


----------



## SoCalGal (Nov 26, 2017)

Ant-Man said:


> I'm thinking that so much shit happening attached to Uber drivers lately that we may be getting profiled.
> 
> LAPD pulled me over not to long ago in Downtown late night/early morning on what was supposed to be a headlight fix it ticket. I have a pretty common name so a ton of warrants popped up, which has happened before, so I just explained that and that I've haven't even gotten a traffic ticket since my early 20's. Everything was cool and I was about to be sent on my way when the second officer asked why I had 2 phones. I answered and they asked if I drove Lyft also and as I was about to answer, the first officer asked me to get out of the car. He proceeded to detain me and escort me to the station in cuffs so that they could verify that those warrants were not for me. They did, even calling specific jurisdictions in some cases. I was released, of course, without an apology unless not writing me that fix it ticket was my apology.
> 
> ...


That's nuts! Sorry you had to go through that (as well as your loss in time and money to boot)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ant-Man said:


> I'm thinking that so much shit happening attached to Uber drivers lately that we may be getting profiled.
> 
> LAPD pulled me over not to long ago in Downtown late night/early morning on what was supposed to be a headlight fix it ticket. I have a pretty common name so a ton of warrants popped up, which has happened before, so I just explained that and that I've haven't even gotten a traffic ticket since my early 20's. Everything was cool and I was about to be sent on my way when the second officer asked why I had 2 phones. I answered and they asked if I drove Lyft also and as I was about to answer, the first officer asked me to get out of the car. He proceeded to detain me and escort me to the station in cuffs so that they could verify that those warrants were not for me. They did, even calling specific jurisdictions in some cases. I was released, of course, without an apology unless not writing me that fix it ticket was my apology.
> 
> ...


Probable Cause.
You are Lucky they did not write the ticket as Proof of Probable Cause for your detention.

N.D.A.A. which Obama signed into law one Christmas eve while Congress and Senate were away . . . can send you off to a Detention Camp . . . indefinitely .
Ask A.C.L.U. how they Like THAT ONE !


----------



## Dinoberra (Nov 24, 2015)

Don't let Trump get this info, won't go over well.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

watch shameless any hustler with a car can pull up to a bar club or any man or woman glued to their phone doing the uber dance, roll window down theyll look up and say "uber" you can say yes or no but ill take ya there cheaper and most wont bat an eye,my profile pic was prince the first year & a half before someone complained & i had to change it, i didnt want these thiefs being able to screen shot me, its obvious we all look a like to em anyway...

gypsie cabs arent new

& lawyers, dictors, & intelligent adults arent in a rush to drive people around for $2 a trip, who ya think showing up lol

high maintenance is another show, showing the truth about uber night shift is all drug dealers, prostitutes, & drunk/going to get drunk which is legal but if you bunch into that group maybe 10% of 3rd shift is legit biz

anyhoo ladies no one deserves rape but if youre worried might want to call an xl, select, or black cuz they way less rapey when their being legally paid over minimum wage


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

A friend of mine... she had a random guy jump into her car in a parking lot thinking she was his Uber ride before any words were said she sprayed him in the face with half a can of triple action pepper.
(Pepper spray, tear gas, UV dye)

And all because she thought she was being car jacked...


The guy ended up soiling himself and soaking his shirt with own tears and snot.

It’s way too easy to mistake a car for uber and to impersonate Uber.

This is more proof that the Uber business model is a bad idea.

It’s way easy to make a crappy *********. It’s extremely hard to mimic a company cab and get away with it for long.

Uber is all of one sticker...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

*Ridesharing driver posing as man gets at least 7 job offers, labor board allege.
*
Nah, I think OP's thread title is still more believable.


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

MHR said:


> I tell all my younger and/or so very unaware pax to make sure the driver and car match what's on your app.
> 
> Doesn't fully protect anybody but there are too many of these 'I thought they were my driver' stories ending badly.


80% of my pax have no picture, use a fake name, or someone else called the lyft for them. I think having your real photo and name should be required.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I think having your real photo and name should be required.











Ok Marcia, I'll mention that to Khosrowshahi in our next board meeting.


----------



## itsablackmarket (May 12, 2015)

Ant-Man said:


> I'm thinking that so much shit happening attached to Uber drivers lately that we may be getting profiled.
> 
> LAPD pulled me over not to long ago in Downtown late night/early morning on what was supposed to be a headlight fix it ticket. I have a pretty common name so a ton of warrants popped up, which has happened before, so I just explained that and that I've haven't even gotten a traffic ticket since my early 20's. Everything was cool and I was about to be sent on my way when the second officer asked why I had 2 phones. I answered and they asked if I drove Lyft also and as I was about to answer, the first officer asked me to get out of the car. He proceeded to detain me and escort me to the station in cuffs so that they could verify that those warrants were not for me. They did, even calling specific jurisdictions in some cases. I was released, of course, without an apology unless not writing me that fix it ticket was my apology.
> 
> ...


Cuffing was unnecessary. Sue them.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Ant-Man said:


> I'm thinking that so much shit happening attached to Uber drivers lately that we may be getting profiled.
> 
> LAPD pulled me over not to long ago in Downtown late night/early morning on what was supposed to be a headlight fix it ticket. I have a pretty common name so a ton of warrants popped up, which has happened before, so I just explained that and that I've haven't even gotten a traffic ticket since my early 20's. Everything was cool and I was about to be sent on my way when the second officer asked why I had 2 phones. I answered and they asked if I drove Lyft also and as I was about to answer, the first officer asked me to get out of the car. He proceeded to detain me and escort me to the station in cuffs so that they could verify that those warrants were not for me. They did, even calling specific jurisdictions in some cases. I was released, of course, without an apology unless not writing me that fix it ticket was my apology.
> 
> ...


That's possible. Yesterday I had CHP zoom close to me on the freeway and then he stayed almost on my bumper for about 30 seconds even though he could have easily driven past me in the left or right lane.


----------



## uberdavid (Feb 1, 2016)

If your a Uber driver now a days you are guilty before your proven innocent!


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

my profile pic was prince a year & a half before anyone noticed these people dont care whose driving them ir they would order xl, select, or black

if the guy driving you values his life at $2 a trip how much you think he values the piece of meat in the back

half the hood are gypsy uber drivers its mainstream watch shamless or high maintenance you can just pull up to people doing the uber dance roll window down & theyll barely glance up & say uber & you can say nope but ill take ya for less & most all guys will jump in & say ef it, then the drug runners and sellers use it cuz duh its cheaper than costs & idk whose bag that is in between the seats i just ordered an uber, then the pimps prostitutes, robbers,pervs, cheaters all figured out its the best alibi to be anywhere anytime, look at any apartment complex parking lot or to the left or right every other dam car is an uber lol


its the mopes advertising it my logo been in the glove compartment for 3+ years lol why would you advertise yourself unless you do the gypsy street hails? cops hate you, cabbies hate you, makes you a target, geez most the riders hate you i bet lots of nails have been dropped in front of parked Ubers ir mire obvioys bricks keys why even put it out there like that? do the pizza sub delivery giys keep the pizza hut logo suctioned cupped after they clock out? or when not being paid?

blend in genii

its a disease lol

platinum recording artists have songs multiple about trapping out the uber for years now

if you drive 3rd shift you ARE 100% envolved in drug dealing & human trafficking you may not know directly but you transporting hoes that dont want to be hoes, drugs, and guns throughout your city all for less than minimum wage 

makes sense for travis b as in bickle 

friggen priceless starting to get jelli its a crack meth punanai sharing app

its legalized organized crime


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

How is he luring all these women? somehow his car/make/model and tag number always matches the Uber that the girls ordered? I don't understand


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> How is he luring all these women? somehow his car/make/model and tag number always matches the Uber that the girls ordered? I don't understand


There's a great deal of people who can't understand the difference betweena taxi and an uber.

They don't understand that just because a car has an uber sticker on it that they can't just get in the car and pay them off the books with cash or whatever.

I see it all the time to be honest, people will just get into a car with an uber sticker and negotiate a rate, pay cash or whatever.

The girls probobly got in because they thought he was a legit uber.

Nothing more nothing less.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> There's a great deal of people who can't understand the difference betweena taxi and an uber.
> 
> They don't understand that just because a car has an uber sticker on it that they can't just get in the car and pay them off the books with cash or whatever.
> 
> ...


I've done almost 15,000 rides and I've never had a passenger get in and try to pay me cash. This is not once but atleast 7 times.

It's a bs story and the guy's mugshot says it all. It is flat out bs.

The only way this is possible is if he used a weapon to threaten the pax and after this happened once don't you think it woulda been broadcast all over the news after just the first time?

Yes, it would have been. But we're talking about 7 times ???

Again, it didn't really happen.

All of the suspects in these bs stories are either 22, 33, 36, 44 years old.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I've done almost 15,000 rides and I've never had a passenger get in and try to pay me cash. This is not once but atleast 7 times.
> 
> It's a bs story and the guy's mugshot says it all. It is flat out bs.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I don't have people asking for cash rides either. It happened one time if I remember right. Bascially they cancelled the ride mid trip. It was get out time for them. But they offered me cash up front to complete the trip. I took it.

So don't want to victim blame, but looks like most of these incident could have been avoided if they just check the car/make, and of course the license tag. That's gotta match. No match = don't get in!!!


----------



## phillipzx3 (May 26, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Probable Cause.
> You are Lucky they did not write the ticket as Proof of Probable Cause for your detention.
> 
> N.D.A.A. which Obama signed into law one Christmas eve while Congress and Senate were away . . . can send you off to a Detention Camp . . . indefinitely .
> Ask A.C.L.U. how they Like THAT ONE !


The N.D.A.A. has been "law" since 1961. Go find some other horse to whip.



uberdriverfornow said:


> I've done almost 15,000 rides and I've never had a passenger get in and try to pay me cash. This is not once but atleast 7 times.
> 
> It's a bs story and the guy's mugshot says it all. It is flat out bs.
> 
> ...


Craig's list is full of ads by TNC drivers offering discount CASH rides and pre-bookings.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

phillipzx3 said:


> Craig's list is full of ads by TNC drivers offering discount CASH rides and pre-bookings.


really?
what section is that in...


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> How is he luring all these women? somehow his car/make/model and tag number always matches the Uber that the girls ordered? I don't understand


Lots of people are rather dumb and when you add into that an entire night of drinking, it's very easy to imagine. I had a call to pickup "Laura" one night last summer at a busy bar downtown. Two gorgeous girls come up to my car and I ask for the names. Neither was Laura. She and her friend are smashed but _convinced_ I am their driver. I ask to see their phone and the rider app... their driver was a rather large man named Muhammad in a minivan, clear as day right on the screen. I am not Muhammad but a younger, ginger-haired Irish looking dude... I pointed them to Muhammad's van behind me with the flashers on and they blew me kisses goodbye. It struck me just how easy it would be for nefarious guys to scoop drunk women.

This, in fact, did come to fruition later that year when a Hispanic guy did just this to one or two women and was never caught. It made the paper around here. These guys are very calculating predators premeditating their crimes. Most of these Uber driver rapists seem to be opportunistic, degenerate losers too stupid to realize all their information is traceable and recorded.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

uberdriverfornow said:


> I've done almost 15,000 rides and I've never had a passenger get in and try to pay me cash. This is not once but atleast 7 times.


How many places are there in your city that 10s of thousands of people go through every day?

Like single individual sites, not just parts of town but single addresses?

Probably only one? The airport?

There's at least 6 here in Orlando that fall into that, 6 single addresses that exceed the attendance of a major league sport stadium every single day.

On top of a couple major stadiums and a convention center that can also pack 10s of thousands but not daily.

Certain cities/places are much much worse about this than others.

I used to get this all the time at major hotels. Just this morning i got a drop and load at a hotel. (someone wanting a ride at the exact place i was dropping off at)

If your town is dominated by locals living their lives this won't happen very often, if your city has a lot of very high density areas for business it can happen a lot.

Uber pickup locations run the gambit of everything and anything between these two types of places...


















AND NO... this isn't an airport, good guess if that's what you thought...


----------



## dkhoser (Mar 21, 2018)

Bart McCoy said:


> really?
> what section is that in...


ride share think its in community & its all the deactivated drivers offering less doh among those thinking women have fantasies of effing their $2 an hour uber drivers, its quite comical but at the same time they getting the crowd thats also been banned from uber & cant afford cars so perfect beautiful disaster waiting to happen

like previously posted watch last season of shameless carl breaks down what uber is in the hood...any one in a car can see a hundred people on a street doing the uber dance roll the window down & yell uber, & the negotiations begin lmao nicer the car & appearence the easier it is i suppose...

high maintenance shows how the drug dealers trap out the uber

people walking are usually desperate & grateful for a cheap ride & uber legitimized gypsy cabs most arent robbin, stealin, & raping but im sure they see the vacuum & quickly took advantage

i mean if youre a driver & know its a minimum fare a $5+ bill from the pax is more than uber gonna give ya

no one looks at plates, my front ones been removed since day 1 & my profile pic was prince a year & a half before anyone said anything, most are shopping on price alone they dont care what they hop into everyone on x & pool show no value or worth to the lives their risking


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

dkhoser said:


> ride share think its in community & its all the deactivated drivers offering less doh among those thinking women have fantasies of effing their $2 an hour uber drivers, its quite comical but at the same time they getting the crowd thats also been banned from uber & cant afford cars so perfect beautiful disaster waiting to happen
> 
> like previously posted watch last season of shameless carl breaks down what uber is in the hood...any one in a car can see a hundred people on a street doing the uber dance roll the window down & yell uber, & the negotiations begin lmao nicer the car & appearence the easier it is i suppose...
> 
> ...


okay
but the person who takes a cash Uber has to accept some responsibility if things go south


----------



## dkhoser (Mar 21, 2018)

Bart McCoy said:


> okay
> but the person who takes a cash Uber has to accept some responsibility if things go south


of course dropped off farther than they wanted or a cancel fee, 1 star, drive away with $ but raped for trying to save a few bucks on a ride or because your phone died seems a lil harsh dont cha think?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

dkhoser said:


> of course dropped off farther than they wanted or a cancel fee, 1 star, drive away with $ but raped for trying to save a few bucks on a ride or because your phone died seems a lil harsh dont cha think?


Yeah, but the easy way out is to not hop in cars not ordered by Uber. Most Uberers need their job (and like to stay out of jail) so most simply don't do those type of criminal things. Of course its possible,but you can clearly limit yourself by at least taking the legit Uber car that's supposed to pick you up,not hard


----------



## dkhoser (Mar 21, 2018)

Bart McCoy said:


> Yeah, but the easy way out is to not hop in cars not ordered by Uber. Most Uberers need their job (and like to stay out of jail) so most simply don't do those type of criminal things. Of course its possible,but you can clearly limit yourself by at least taking the legit Uber car that's supposed to pick you up,not hard


lifes not easy i mean im mind boggled outside of ny the only place where not owning a car kinda makes sense that people cant afford something a 16 year old can save for over a summer...or dont want to own something that costs $15 a day for all the freedom it brings to rely on some strangers...

lets be real the 40%+ of immigrants that are driving are not background checked and no one has a clue what they did back home... its also easy to vanish back into the communities or back home, then its 23+% seniors who have via gra but haven't had any nana since archie bunker so.....thinking these are crimes of opportunity i mean when are one of these guys gonna have a drunk or passed out cheerleader college in their ride late at night, might as well be a lotto ticket once in a lifetime opportunity

i don't get women using the service late at night other than its less risky to walk or if they were concerned use xl, select, or black but this whole ponzi lasting this long has me perplexed

you get what you pay for but again dont think the punishment should be rape the easiest way is to stay home surly thats not the answer

at the end of the day still safest time in human history


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Scruber/gryft have had more rape accusations IN ORLANDO (JUST ORLANDO) since starting up in orlando in 2014 than the biggest cab company here has going back all the way to 1980

There's something going wrong with uber, that much can be said.

How to fix it?

your guess is as good as mine.


----------



## bobsmulders (Aug 24, 2015)

OMG, girls needs to be careful.
I'm just curious, why do only girls suffer all the time?


----------

